# Anyone know the best way fix a cracked shank?



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

On one of my pipes theirs a hairline crack on the shank. Its no too serious and the pipe still works but when i smoke the crack expands a bit. I was thinking to use a lil epoxy, unless anyone has some better ideas.
thanks 
LMK guys


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Youse gots to be kidding  
Never mind Scott"knowsaboutpipes"M will be along directly.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Am I THAT predictable???

I'm thinking epoxy alone won't cut it, since the wood's expanding when it gets hot.

I found a couple of options for ya... the most obvious is some sort of metal band around the shank. You MIGHT be able to do it yourself if the band is a little smaller than the shank, then heated so that it expands and placed onto the split with some epoxy and allowed to cool.

A second option would be to send it off for... well.. basically the same thing. Nightowl Pipeworks was mentioned as a life saver.

Thought about suggesting to sand it down past the split, but that'd screw up the stem / shank asthetics.

All I got.


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 19, 2005)

Professional metal band.


----------

